

Taming Complexity with Reversibility - vinnyglennon
https://m.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/taming-complexity-with-reversibility/1000330413333156/

======
vinnyglennon
Sorry, dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9958492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9958492)

